# A few nice gators -- 6/3



## Fowlmouth0824

It never ceases to amaze me how ones "luck" on the water can change from day to day. Fished some new flats this morning further 
south than my usual grounds. There was no shortage of bait or gamefish, we saw hundreds of black drum all morning long. We could hear them drumming through the water. Tho we never could convince one to eat. We threw DOAs Shrimp & Cals, and an assortment of flys...they were completely disinterested. 

The wind stayed light and the water was fairly clear as the sun got up. Eventually after covering some ground and pitching to the holes., my buddy picked up the first fish. A nice 25" spottie. 

 
She kicked off strong.

The rest of the morning was more of the same. The winds stayed <10mph for most of the day. Tho a large bit of cloud cover rolled in and we didn't see a ray of sunshine the rest of the trip. My buddy picked up an underlot red that had an extra spot , and he finished the day with 2 more nice trout, the smaller of which was a good sized male. But the top fish was this chunky 29" gal. She put up a solid fight , and took her time getting oriented, but she made it back to her grassy domain. 




I did not despair in the stink of skunk however. On the last drift of the day I fooled a rather headstrong trout to eat. He was 2 inches longer than my CAL.

Wind cranked up @ 11. And we headed in.

Thanks for reading, 
Tight Lines


----------



## Shadowcast

Beautiful gators!!


----------



## Megalops

Very nice! Photo number 2 is killer.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

VERY NICE!!


----------

